# Trying to learn deep cranks



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I guess my question is what is deep. What do you call deep cranking and what do you use. I did catch a nice bass on a string king 6x. But I can't put together anything else.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Deep is a relative term.Depends on species you're after, body of water you're fishing and where thermocline developes.As a starting point,I'd say 1-4 shallow,4-8 mid,8-12 up to 15 or so deep.I crank "deep" a bit later in summer(higher water temps) than now.They'd be more mid depths now.Baits are preference really.300 bandits,strike kings,normans like deep little n's,rapala DT's,etc.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

As far as what is deep, normally it's what Cajunsaugeye says. One must remember, that water temps in summer can climb to near 90 on top, yet be 75 just 12 feet down. That is optimum feeding temps for bass (largemouth), and these fish can be caught, if one knows how and where to find them.
Bass however, rarely do what you expect, like in our situation here in NC, we've had a very warm June, and you would expect the fish to be deep, but we are still catching lots of fish early in the day in 1-2 feet of water.
As the day warms, these fish have been pulling off to deeper structure, but not to depths much past 13 feet or so.
All the fish we caught yesterday came from water 7-12 feet deep.
Main thing I have learned from crankbait fishing is, make contact with your structure. Bang those stumps or rocks, regardless of the depth. You'll find that many of your hook ups will come as the lure careens off a piece of structure.
Some of my favorites are Bomber's Fat Free Shads. The 1/2 oz and 3/4 oz versions are real killers, especially in citrus shad color in summertime.
Poe's cedar baits are good too, and if you can find them in "Homer" color, grab it!
Homer is dark on top with chartreuse sides.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> I guess my question is what is deep. What do you call deep cranking and what do you use.


Hey chopper,

Again, it was nice chatting with you last weekend. We'll have to get out on that one sometime. I think we live within a few miles of each other.

When I fish deep diver crankbaits. I am either raking them across the bottom while trying to bang on the bottom or some sort of cover. Or I am trying to fire up schooling fish that are suspended out in deep water. The deepest crankbaits I throw will get to nearly 20ft. deep. If I am going for suspended fish offshore in 35ft. or deeper., I make real long sweeps (similar to an exaggerated hookset) with my rod. It's like a crank crank crank CRAZY SWEEP MOTION pause crank crank crank CRAZY SWEEP MOTION. I point my rod at the bait and swing for the fences/pause/then crank some more. It looks like I'm setting a hook in a fish. But I am forcing the crankbait to move as if it has just hit something, or it is fleeing a predator. 
Generally speaking... If you catch one deep. You need to get your crankbait right back out in the same pathway/area you hooked the last one. If you light up the school. It will be like you're starring in your own TV show. 
I was lucky enough to put an angler client on schoolers out on Wolf Run Lake a few years ago. My client was skilled enough to be able to launch a crankbait so he was able to experience this. It was pretty cool. He caught about twelve bass in about 20-minutes before they shutdown on him. Then we checked the spot a few hours later and lit 'em up again. This time he caught about eight or nine in about 20-minutes. They were all about the same size, around 14-inches. And he had a blast catching them. 

I mostly use the Bomber 1/2oz. BD6F Fat Free Shad (runs from 10 to 14-feet) and the Bomber 3/4oz. BD7F Fat Free Shad (runs 14 to 18-feet).


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks jig pig. I have quite the collection of cranks. I just have to gain some confidence in deep water. I mostly fish about 18 inches. I am going to work on it. I live between Baltimore and Kirkersville. See ya


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Where did you find that "root beer fleck" one?? Been looking for that color.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found it. Called "rootbeer float" . Also found this, best color ever (down here, anyway).







Called "Homer", for Homer Biesecker, the Lexington, NC guy that came up with this color decades ago. Pros David Fritts and David Wright made hay on this color with Poe's plugs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is my favorite fat free shad...
Dance's citrus shad
http://cdn6.bigcommerce.com/s-fgkbh...PRBDSL6FDCS__27540.1427200239.600.600.jpg?c=2


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well that didn't post like it was supposed to....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love the citrus one too, my first choice in high summer.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Except for "Homer". Homer is flat out, no doubt, the best color for summertime bass. Lots of bait companies make that color now..


----------

